# Satellite Radio Display



## fitzie22 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a 2004 MNaxima and I just put in the Serius Satellite tuner and everything is working except for the fact that it only displays the channel number and not the station name or the song that is playing. I know that this works with the FM stations and am not sure if this is a feature I need to enable or not.

Thanks


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

You have to go into the menu for the SAT settings and select display song title,artist or channel and you can press the far right knob to display all info on screen.


----------



## fitzie22 (Dec 20, 2007)

*worked*

Awesome. that did it. I pressed every button but that one. unbeleivable. thanks


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

No Problem


----------

